# sit command



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Lola has mastered the going out to the toilet already and goes through the night with no crying or accidents
I was wondering when we can try the Sit command? and when is the best time to try as when she's not sleeping she is being a typical nutty little puppy!!!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I started Bailey with the sit command right away and always find training before breakfast really good because she is awake and hungry. A good combination!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I started teaching Maggie sit and down right away too. I had her sit before feeding and used treats for teaching down.


----------



## Zoay (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well she knows "leave" and "kisses" however the breeder we got her from said no treats until 12 weeks??? 
I am so tempted as I know in my heart she would perform for a treat but............


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We gave Bailey her kibble as treats at that age, taken from her daily allowance.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I used kibble out of daily food allowance for early training too.

I guess what the breeder wants to make sure is bellies not overloaded with treats with young pups making them poorly while they are trying to settle in, but you could try tiny slivers of bland things like cooked chicken breast maybe if you need something more than kibble as I don't see what is magical about 12 weeks which will suddenly mean they can eat all sorts of things?


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

:twothumbs:
Thats what we have been doing also!! thankyou xx


----------



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been giving Harley (12 weeks) small training treats since the day we got him (8 weeks) He loves them! When he goes pee outside, he comes in and sits on the carpet knowing that he will get a treat for going potty outside  however, I have caught him going outside, NOT peeing, and coming inside expecting a treat. Sneaky little bugger. 

I found sit a very easy command for him to master with Blue Buffalo training treats.


----------

